# HD 6950 with 6970bios flash and overclock :)



## SslagleZ28

Yesterday my XFX Radeon 6950 graphics card came, I bought it because of supposedly you can flash the 6970 bios onto it.  Well after a bunch of trial and error, and hours of troubleshooting I finally got it   Some advise for those looking to do it in the future.  I couldnt be happier with the result though.  Well worth the time and effort

1. Dont listen to people saying that the Sapphire bios works for XFX cards because it doesnt.  Download the actual 6970 XFX bios, or whatever card manufacture you have.

2. Make sure you have updated drivers.  Chances are the disk that came with your card arent the latest. 6970 drivers are the same at the 6950.

3. Take your time, it will be worth it. 
*
HD 6950 with Overdrive overclocking*




*
HD 6950 with HD 6970 bios flash*




*
FINAL HD 6950 with HD 6970 bios flash and Overdrive Overclocking*


----------



## tech savvy

good job bro!


----------



## CardboardSword

Nice! I've heard about so many success stories, but its really nice to have solid evidence and a personal story.


----------



## Russ88765

This is awesome. Real test data/feedback from consumers and not specs posted from the manufacturer or an anonymous reviewer. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## SslagleZ28

Russ88765 said:


> This is awesome. Real test data/feedback from consumers and not specs posted from the manufacturer or an anonymous reviewer. Thanks for posting it up.



I can understand the value in that. I was so skeptical at first, but figured I was already set on buying a HD 5870, figured why not spend the extra $30 and see if it works.  I am in no way shape or form a computer savvy person, so Im sure the hassles I had with this... I had to do it through the command prompt MS-Dos looking thing would be easy for others.  It was over all a great learning experience, and it works lol :good:


----------



## CrayonMuncher

This is helpful btw. On the bottom there is a stat board that says how many attmepts have been made from which brands and how many were successful, only a small few dont work

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/159


----------



## Shane

I might be getting a HD 6950,was planning on getting the Sapphire version but after looking at that what innercx posted il probably go with Gigabyte or MSI version.


----------



## Russ88765

Can you turn a 6950 into a 6990 though?


----------



## Davis Goertzen

Russ88765 said:


> Can you turn a 6950 into a 6990 though?



Short answer, nope.  6970 is the fastest single-GPU video card AMD currently makes, and 6990 will be daul-GPU.  Nice try though; it'd sure be sweet if it did work that way.


----------

